# Streetview in Germany



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just trying to look at some streetview coverage in southern Germany (Bavaria).

There isnt any! Zoomed out and virtually all of Germany is Streetview free!

Whats going on? What are they up to? What are they trying to hide huh? :?


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

It has been like that for quite a while mate...

Austria is the same.........and I think Switzerland too....

Bit of an arse really when one is trying to plan ones safari :lol:


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

They have not allowed Google to map them.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Even some of the satellite views are a bit grainy. They are trying to hide all the good Stellplatz form us. Its a conspiracy I tell ya!  

I did join an Austrian forum in 2012 however and they were super helpful.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

They just don't want you to see the pocket battleships they are building in Bremerhaven, all the airfields packed with "gliders" and the holiday camps on the Polish border.

They also don't have 200 CCTV cameras on every Hauptstrasse.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Google and Germany do not get on.......Unlike us who are willing to post even our toilet habits the Germans have taken a stand against Google and not allowed them to photograph half the country.

Good on them if you ask me....we're giving away far to much private information....and its all going to bite us in the ass one day.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Why so? Its one of the most useful tools for Motorhoming. Dont see why it would bite anyone on the arse?

I dont think they ever forgave us for sticking up all those inflatable tanks in 1944.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

well , reason for bad google-map coverage is , that we Germans as well as our friends in Switzerland and Austria are shy . we do not want to see our life and land being exposed on Google...... 

Jan


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Barry, simple reason - we Germans/Swiss/Austrians aren't exhibitionists. We don't do selfies or "greetings from here" photos, wherever "here" happens to be.

It is mainly to do with the national laws on privacy. Any streetview that is online is sanctioned by the state and usually to do with tourist locations.

Where are you thinking of going?

Colin


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Jan.

Rubbish! Germans and Austrians are not shy! 

When we were in Austria in 2012 everywhere we went they were strpping off all over the place! Not like us Brits stumbling around trying to get changed under a towel on Blackpool beach! And your always the first down the nudist beach in the Canaries! 

I think it's a ploy so we don't nick all the best wild camping spots! 

Colin. Not sure what we are doing yet. (See my which trip thread).

Was just looking at crossing Germany from Belgium down to Munich and into Austria and Italy.

I noticed there were a few lakes just south of Munich and wondered what they were like and was also looking at places between Belgium and there.

Want to get parked up next to some new lakes and get the old dinghy out.

All hyperthetical at the moment though


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

I was in Germany last week and talked to a few locals about this. Apparently if you write to google and request your house is blurred out they will do it. Most Germans wrote. So google gave up street-mapping the country. :?


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Cologne, Munich and Hamburg have been streetview mapped.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

there have indeed been a lot of complaints about Google photographing all the streets in Germany. These complaints did not come from authorities, but from private people and activist groups. A compromise was found that every house owner could request from Google to blur his house, and they will (and have to) oblige.

If you want to find a stellplatz in Germany, use Bordatlas.



barryd said:


> I noticed there were a few lakes just south of Munich and wondered what they were like ...


These are mainly really posh areas, even for Munich standard. Not without reason there are only few stellplatz there. A considerable part of the lake shores is private property and off-limits for people like you and me.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

